# Hello, I'm mandy.



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm seventeen i just inherrited this little filly, her names Jasey Rae. She's a thoroughbred.








as you can see shes a curious little thing. 
Ontop of that ive been taking lessons for four years and im currently riding a six year old paint x quarter horse named salem, i need to get pictures of him up here.
I mainly ride english, and i jump. Currently training for hunter. But i also do western. 
This is my other love diego, he does not look like a western horse.. haha









and this is my old man, Santa fe. 









the only horse i actually own is jasey rae . the rest i just ride at my barn


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your going to have fun with Jasey Rae babys are so much fun. How old is she? she looks pretty young.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Nice to meet you


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 

You're lucky you inhereted such a pretty little girl!


----------



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks  shes about seven months but in that picture shes about four months


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

she is so pretty!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww shes cute 
welcome to the forum


----------

